# Baby Rocko



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

I thought Id try and post some pictures of my little boy Rocko born on the 12th of June and due to be picked up on the 7th of August I am just overly excited, I cannot wait to meet him and hold him in my arms.

Enjoy!!

xx


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry can't see your pics xx

Love the name rocko xx


----------



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

I dont know any other way of uploading them...
Can someone explain exactly how they did it.

regards,

Jasmine


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I use photo bucket...just upload to photo bucket, copy the IMG code, and paste it into the body of your post. Good luck...would love to see the little one.


----------



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)




----------



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

<a href="http://s1161.photobucket.com/albums/q517/jasminebouait/?action=view&current=DSC_1006.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q517/jasminebouait/th_DSC_1006.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>


----------



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

I have failed miserably... loool I am supposed to be a pro at this and I just cant figure this out... thanks for your help Amanda.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I am probably not much better than you as takes time to figure it all out but if you click on your photo on Photobucket there will be a list and one is the IMG code as Amanda has said. Click on this with right side and it will say "copy" and you then come on here and in the post and right click "paste" and it will then have a load of letters/numbers but also says IMG. Once this is done and you click on the post quick reply your photo (hopefully if you understand my rambling) will be on there! Can't wait to see photos of Rocko as love the name  Good luck


----------



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)




----------



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)




----------



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)




----------



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

Finally here are the pictures of Little Rocko darkest puppy in the litter... Too cute!! I am going to ask Sylml if she can send me more pics so i can share with you all.

Thanks Ali and Amanda for your help 
xxx


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Glad you managed to get load the photos. What lovely photos, you must be so excited and counting the days until you get your new baby home.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

awwww squishy little babies  I'm sad I missed out on seeing the little baby Vincent, I am SO going to get photos if/when I get another 'Poo


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Aah, lovely. Worth the wait!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh is he a little red American ?? 
My idea of perfection 
Luck you, enjoy all the build up and shopping!!! X


----------



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

He is an american cockapoo, not red, Im hoping he will stay that colour...do you think they do or do they get lighter?? I am far too excited have everything ready. I have re arranged my whole living room to make extra room for him to run around!! loool


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

He is certainly a lovely rich colour, hopefully it wont fade too much. Can feel your excitement


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

He is gorgeous! He is indeed a red american cockapoo,i have 2,love the reds xxx


----------



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

Mandy can you post some pictures of your two.
I was told apricot by Sylvia from Sylml.

I really would like him to stay that colour...

sooo excited!! xx


----------



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

Mandy are both Bow and Miley American cockapoos and do you think Rocko will be a similar colour...?? Your babies are gorgeous!!!
xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks,yes miley and bow are both red american cockapoos,i think your little boy will be very similar,i cant wait to see updated pics of him,he is gorgeous xxx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

jasmine.bouait said:


> Mandy can you post some pictures of your two.
> I was told apricot by Sylvia from Sylml.
> 
> I really would like him to stay that colour...
> ...


I think they're both about the same  Apricot fades a bit right?


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

jasmine.bouait said:


>


Awww, he is adorable! I want him :love-eyes: x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Here are my red americas as new puppies and as they are now x

MILEY










MILEY AND BOW










BOWS LITTER


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh well worth the wait gorgeous!!! Well done you


----------



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

Oh wow... They are sooo cute!!
Definitely similar colours and although there was a difference from puppy pictures they both look very similar... Soo hopefully I will get that dark colour... I am in love... I just love that American cockapoo look just to die for!! 

Where did you get Bow and Miley from??
Thanks for picture!!

Xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I got bow the little one who is just 4 months from a home breeder called mandy in wales,bow is an f2 and both her parents were f1 jandaz cockapoo( american) miley is from debbie doodles in surrey and is an f1 american cockapoo,she was quite ginger as a pup but is def a red now,the pic makes her look paler,bow was a darker red a s a pup just like rocko and is still red,i cant wait to see more pics of rocko xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Mandy...we need Bow picture update please


----------

